# Risk based inspection



## shady zidan (26 مايو 2010)

*كتاب بيتكلم عن ال risk based inspection...*

*الموضوع ده لسه جديد و مستقبله هايل*

*بيعتمد على اجراء فحص هندسي مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار الوقت و المال و المخاطره RBI*



*http://rapidshare.com/files/391695006/risk_based_inspection.rar
*​


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (14 يونيو 2010)

i think i read about it before 

in code but i don know wht code

thx


----------



## moh_farouq (23 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رمضان كريم
اولا بشكرك على روحك الطيبه و على الكتاب الحلو
انا مهتم ب ffs هل ممكن تذودنا ببعض من جواهرك شكرا


----------

